# ahh sex angstï¿½



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hey guys, ive been going out with my current bf for abot 2 months now. he has told me he has 'stomach probs' but not ibs so i know he understands but i just feel so fed up. basically he took me out for a lovely romantic evening and we were back at his place in bed, when i suddenly came over VERY nauseous and we had to stop. i just burst into tears because im so fed up right now. i really connect with him and can feel myself falling for him, and i just feel so let down with ibs that it choses that moment to play up! i know theres previously been an 'ibs and sex' thread on here but i thought this might attract new attention.thanks for listening to my rant!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Sazzle--I'm curious of some *personal* details, if you don't mind (if you do, then no worries)...How much "experience" do you have? And how old are you? I'm just wondering if maybe you're getting really nervous, even if you don't feel like it. I know that even when I don't expect to get stressed by a situation, all of a sudden I'll start feeling off, and it's usually because I'm uncomfortable with the situation.Am I totally off base?midge.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

no worries midge! im 19 in a month and have had previous sexual partners yes, problem is as soon as i start to feel 'off' it just escalates. i guess i just need to learn to go with the flow more and relax. he's been very understanding about it all i just hate it interfering with things, you know?im a natural born worrier so i guess it could just be nerves!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2004)

hmmm, i guess that's probably not totally what's causing it though, you're not too young or anything! man, i feel really old right now though... but i guess if that might be it, you could try something like saying, okay for the rest of the week, we're only going to do this or that, and just have fun that way so there's not so much build up worrying about what is to come.are you all set with the b.c.? that could make gal nervous if there was any concern that something could happen as a consequence.do you feel really comfortable with this guy?i'm a worrier too, and EVERYTHING makes me nauseous, but this has never really been a problem... i don't know if all my questions might help, or if they are just driving you nuts! lol.i'm visiting my folks for the weekend, but will keep checking the bb.midge.


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

hehe, no i feel totally comfortable with him, i met him through a best friend so i know he's ok!as for b.c (took me ages to work out what that was!!) im on the pill and we use condoms too so thats not an issue. I guess being poked around when you have a sensitive tum is the root of my problem!Have a good (ibs- free!) weekend!Sarah


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Hey Sarah--Yeah, sometimes if my tummy's tender, I'm have to just give it a rest--you must just get that a lot more often than me! I totally understand!My weekend with the folks has actually been going better than expected so far, and my stomach has been behaving acceptably as well, oddly enough!Well, let me know how it goes!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2004)

Did I mention it was -20C here last night?!!!BRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B.Walker (Oct 27, 2004)

That is really interesting. When I first started going out with my husband when I used to stay at his house I used to wake up in the middle of the night & throw up. I wasn't diagnosed with IBS then. For me I think it was coz I had a lot of stress with his ex girlfriend being at his parents house whenever I turned up.The odd thing was it never happened when we were at my parents house.Do you feel comfertable with the whole situation? I don't mean with him or with having sex I mean is there anything else bothering you? I was the same as you- very happy with him etc, well- we are married now so I don't think it was him.If anything is bothering me it goes straight to my stomach.Hope you manage to sort it out coz it can be a bit awkard when things are getting 'friendly'!


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2004)

Oh yeah--family angst. Now my visit home is complete. Woo. So glad to be leaving tomorrow!


----------



## Sarah Akerman (Dec 21, 2003)

-20?? woah! its about 5c here today and im cold! guess us brits arent used to the cold! the rain yes, but not the cold!!


----------



## eva (Aug 16, 2004)

I've read that sexual intercourse (such a word) can be a big problem for girls with ibs. it can involve pain, and so on. before this was a problem for me, but not anymore. wee! good luck to you girls merry christmas everyone


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

maybe female angst, erm try girl on top less likely to feel sick that way, i felt sick sometimes when his weight was on my stomach but experiment with positions there are more than enough to find a few that work







happy experimenting!


----------

